# Just Goats having fun:)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They weren't sure about crossing the dreaded water:









Until they saw the poor pine tree:









Daisy May in the Lead:


















Running towards me:


















Just Cute:









Deep thoughts:









These leaves are sooo yummy! What are you talking about they have been here the whole time???


















Just neat view:









Scary sound!









Sea Glass:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are great pics!! I really enjoyed them! And peeking into your place with your goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties.....  they look like ...they are enjoying the day..... :greengrin:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

What a stunning herd you have! They are clearly all very happy and healthy. Thanks for sharing 

I saw the picture and my brain automatically started singing "One little two little three little nigerians....four little five little six little nigerians..." hehehehe


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

By posting such tempting pictures on here, Ashley, I know you are just *begging* me to come and steal them from you. 
Super cute.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pics! They all look like they had a blast.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

ooooooh the colors..... you're killing me. lol


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW looks like they are having a great time and look at all that running room.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are all so beautiful Ashley! What a "mixed" herd you have!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH I cant wait to come visit and see them all in person


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, wonderful area! My goats agree pine and leaves are the greatest. :wink:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

The enchanted forest no doubt? My goats are green w/envy. I think I've lived in the cacti-studded desert too long. :wink: 

Nice looking herd!

Deb Mc


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are soooo pretty!!


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

They are pretty little goats. I'd love to have a couple of Nigies, but my hubby refuses to milk them.


----------

